# using chinese "Loop band" method for flatbands



## MRSLINGSHOTMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

i am sure all of you have seen the "Chinese" slingshot bands , where they are a loop .

so i was wondering , if i use my theraband gold or anyother flatband , would a similar set up give me more power , or would just simply puting 2 layer be more powerfull, or meybe just folding it ?

i refering to just faster / strong with no regard to band life

anyone with opinions regarding this ?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I dont think it would make any real difference to power or speed weather you looped the bands or just folded 'em. I have tried looping some weaker theraband and they snapped straight away. With the chinese style slingshot I have I folded the bands and loopeed them through hole in fork just a bit then tied it with rubber so it's kind of part over the top, part loop. seems to work ok. If your really not sure you can do two things. One is experiment and two ask directly or watch vids of others who know like Joerg Sprave or Bill Hayes or ...

Best of luck. I'm sure youll figure it out

Cheers

Rapier


----------

